# Water Bottles?



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

What is your favorite water bottle for you ratties? I have two different brands and both just slowly drip most of the day. That area of the cage is always damp, not wet, just damp. I guess the absorbent layer under the fleece helps to keep it from being soaking wet. What type of bottle do you use? Or how do you combat a dripping bottle?


----------



## Kayjay94 (Oct 11, 2015)

I can't recall the brand of water bottle I use (and I currently have a sleeping baby rat on my lap, so can't get up to check ), but you could try putting a very shallow dish or plate where it drips? That way it'll make a little puddle in there that the ratties can sip from when they don't drink from the bottle!


----------



## Wtpooh (Aug 23, 2015)

That's a good idea. I haven't thought to do that.


----------



## kksrats (Jul 25, 2014)

I really like the lixit bottles. It may take your rats a second to figure them out, but they definitely don't drip at all. I even use them for road trips and have never had a problem. http://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Fill-Wa...0263&sr=8-4&keywords=lixit+water+bottle+32+oz These are the ones I use, but they're actually cheaper at tractor supply. There are other versions at petsmart, but they're about twice the price. I like giving my rats an open water source as well, and use dishes that attach to the side of the cage. You could use something similar to catch the drips and give them something to wash their hands and faces with.


----------



## JAnimal (Jul 23, 2014)

I find that if you tap the ball then the water won't drip out.


----------



## TuxedoGilma (Apr 25, 2015)

Might also want to check the seal. Any cracks or deformities will cause leaking.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I use both a bowl and a water bottle. The water bottle is above the bowl, so if it leaks it just falls into the bowl.

I use these bowls:

http://www.drsfostersmith.com/produ...mpid=04csegb&gclid=CLq9ioLvvsgCFUuVfgodb6UGiw

My favorite bowls: http://qualitycage.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=1_21_22&products_id=1842

These are the bottles I use:
http://www.amazon.com/Lixit-Quick-Lock-Water-Bottle/dp/B00CJ2C8OS

The large sizes of the bowls also make good toy boxes and several of my rats like to sit in them and actually put toys back in them.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

I hate waterbottles. They are all evil. Some will work perfectly and then all of a sudden it just doesn't wanna work or leaks or breaks. 

Make sure it is filled to the top, this seems to help alot.
Most of my bottles are from a local pet store & i cant remember what they are called. Then I have a few from tractor supply and one from walmart that is surprisingly working well. 

You can put a brick under the water bottle. It will help with any drips and help their nails get worn down too. But if a bottle is leaking mroe then a drip I'd replace it.

I have never tried the lixit bottle for my rats, but I used one with my guinea pig and he thought it was mad fun to just push the valve to the side and flood his cage with water. It became a fun game for him...I was not so amused.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

moonkissed said:


> I have never tried the lixit bottle for my rats, but I used one with my guinea pig and he thought it was mad fun to just push the valve to the side and flood his cage with water. It became a fun game for him...I was not so amused.


lol one of my girls does that. In the girls cage they have two water bowls, one with water and another to catch water.  I only fill it with the bowl so I know it won't over flow the bowl.


----------



## annoellyn (Sep 19, 2013)

I use those bowls that attach to the side of the cage. My rats love slashing in then lol.


----------

